#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  problemas na visualização do under-linux

## lcesargc

Bom dia. estou com problema na visualização do site, não sei se é só comigo, mais tenho notado isso a alguns dias.
segue o print da tela.
aguem mais tem passado? eu uso vivo(gvt).

----------


## muttley

Aqui nunca vi isso! rsrssrs

----------


## universonet

Ja tentou limpar os cookies do navegador?

----------


## Bruno

@*MarcusMaciel*

----------


## fhayashi

Esse erro geralmente da quando dá pau entre o httpd e o deamon que roda o código

----------


## eduardomazolini

kkkk, vocês não vão acreditar aconteceu comigo agora.
Eu recebi a notificação do site quando tava com internet em casa.
Cheguei no escritório abri a notificação. Fiquei até confuso se estava vendo o print agora.
Só mandei recarregar e voltou.
Eu ou tava sem internet (não tinha conectado no wireless ainda) ou mudei de internet mesmo.

Você tem loadbalance?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Olha vamos monitorar pq isso nao era pra estar acontecendo. Se continuar terei que tirar a cloudflare do caminho.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Não acho que foi problema, acho que eu estava offline mesmo.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom, gostaria de pedir a todos que fiquem atentos com erros da cloudflare e se acharmos que não está estável irei remover.

Eles certamente ajudam a diminuir a latencia, mas se o site está ficando fora creio que valha mais remover.

----------


## muttley

Vi isso agora! Credooo! rsrsrsrs... 
Olha meu print ai....

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Segundo exemplo... nao estou gostando disso  :Frown: 

Vamos continuar monitorando, mas se continuar creio que terei que tirar a cloudflare.

O servidor esta funcionando normal entao esse problema certamente é na rede da cloudflare

----------


## avatar52

Aqui via IPv6 tanto no desktop quanto no mobile não tive problemas nenhum de acesso ao site e até agora nem notei.

Foi só eu falar que aqui começou a cair o acesso ao fórum, pelo mobile as mensagens não são enviadas.

----------


## gandhi

Noto em meu servidor que acesso o. Under linux, sempre vem 2 notificações do mesno assunto de vários tópicos, e já deu erro assim na página aqui também, mas só 1 vez

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Noto em meu servidor que acesso o. Under linux, sempre vem 2 notificações do mesno assunto de vários tópicos, e já deu erro assim na página aqui também, mas só 1 vez



Exemplos ? Com screenshot ?

----------


## muttley

Aqui tbm, duas notificações, mesmo assunto. Mesmo tópico, mesmo post.

----------


## gandhi

desculpa a qualidade mais já da de verificar, abri o navegador e já apareceu.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Hum.. que estranho, eu só recebo uma dessas. Mas pode ser algo specific do Chrome do windows já que uso Chrome no Mac.

De toda forma essas notificações ainda estão em testes e ainda não sei se irei continuar com elas.

----------


## gandhi



----------


## Bruno

confesso que eu bloquei estas notificações pois acaba flooding mesmo eu não estando no portal vem que uma enxurrada isto no chrome no mac

----------


## gandhi

Eu na verdade não me incomodo em nada com isso, mas já que abriram o tópico, só estou comentando para ajudar mesmo.

----------


## muttley



----------


## MarcusMaciel

acabei de desabilitar as notificações.

Vou pensar numa forma melhor de suar isso.

----------


## lcesargc

aqui ainda acontece o mesmo problema do print que coloquei.

----------


## Roger

Eu tenho problemas com app

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> aqui ainda acontece o mesmo problema do print que coloquei.


Você poderia um pouco mais específico ? Tem ocorrido frequentemente ? quantas vezes ? Quais horários ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Eu tenho problemas com app


que problemas ? detalhes são sempre bem vindos...

----------


## Roger

> que problemas ? detalhes são sempre bem vindos...


Quando coloco na notificação para ver, aparece o POST por alguns segundos depois desaparece, app fica aberto mas conteúdo fica forra

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Roger tire um screenshot a próxima vez que acontece para explicar um pouco melhor pois não está claro pra mim o que está acontecendo com você.

----------


## Roger

> Quando coloco na notificação para ver, aparece o POST por alguns segundos depois desaparece, app fica aberto mas conteúdo fica forra


Certo geralmente no início, de minha manhã quando iniciou a leitura dos postes isso acontece, mega abraço

----------


## lcesargc

> Você poderia um pouco mais específico ? Tem ocorrido frequentemente ? quantas vezes ? Quais horários ?


ESPECIFICO??
FUI EU QUEM ABRI O TOPICO

quantas vezes?
que eu lembre no minimo umas 4 vezes.


que horarios

7:00 7:30, 8:30, 10:00 aproximandamente.

hoje ainda aconteceu quando fui da uma olhada nesse topico. hoje foi so 1 vez

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> ESPECIFICO??
> FUI EU QUEM ABRI O TOPICO
> 
> quantas vezes?
> que eu lembre no minimo umas 4 vezes.
> 
> 
> que horarios
> 
> ...


Você se importaria de tirar screenshots todas as vezes que notar esse problema ? eu preciso desses dados para abrir um chamado com a cloudflare e reclamar, pois o sevidor não esteve fora do ar nenhum momento e isso só pode ter sido causado pela cloudflare.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Acabei perdendo a minha paciência com o suporte lixo da cloudflare e removi eles do under-linux.org desta forma agora você não deve ter mais esse problema @*lcesargc* se tiver será outra coisa  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

obviamente com isso a latencia pro site vai subir um pouco, mas nao creio que tenha ficado tão lento para acessar.

----------


## lcesargc

> Acabei perdendo a minha paciência com o suporte lixo da cloudflare e removi eles do under-linux.org desta forma agora você não deve ter mais esse problema @*lcesargc* se tiver será outra coisa


Muito bom ver o dono do site se preocupando, não e assim na maioria dos sites brasileiros.
Parabens, acesso o under ja faz um tempo e serve muito.
obrigado!!

----------


## Roger

> Roger tire um screenshot a próxima vez que acontece para explicar um pouco melhor pois não está claro pra mim o que está acontecendo com você.

----------

